# Not sure if detonating



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Today i noticed that when i step on it at high rpms it makes a noise, but i almost cant hear it and engine looses power just a bit.
Im not sure if its pinnging or misfires since today i put on new sparks, but with the old ones i didnt detect this.
Running 8 psi on a 9.0:1 cr engine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what is your spark plug gap?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

at first qith stock gap, .39 i had trouble at high rpms, later with .25 gap everything went ok, even later i changed spark plugs and put gap to .32 and had the problem i mentioned, today i put the gaps at .25 and still didnt hit the street.
Another thing that happend is that when i had the gap at .32 i was running no power valve on the carb, so maybe it had less fuel.
not sure of the problem yet, but i want to know how detonation would be.



chimmike said:


> what is your spark plug gap?


----------



## wintercar (Nov 20, 2004)

dburone said:


> Today i noticed that when i step on it at high rpms it makes a noise, but i almost cant hear it and engine looses power just a bit.
> Im not sure if its pinnging or misfires since today i put on new sparks, but with the old ones i didnt detect this.
> Running 8 psi on a 9.0:1 cr engine.


Clogged fuel filter?
Too Low octane?
Bad gas?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> at first qith stock gap, .39 i had trouble at high rpms, later with .25 gap everything went ok, even later i changed spark plugs and put gap to .32 and had the problem i mentioned, today i put the gaps at .25 and still didnt hit the street.
> Another thing that happend is that when i had the gap at .32 i was running no power valve on the carb, so maybe it had less fuel.
> not sure of the problem yet, but i want to know how detonation would be.


The best way I can describe detonation is it sounds like keys jangling under water.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the spark plugs would have white speckles on them too.

what octane gas are you using?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Fuel filter is new and fuel is 97 octane.



wintercar said:


> Clogged fuel filter?
> Too Low octane?
> Bad gas?


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

i pulled out the spark plugs and they look good, no kind of speckles and they have a brown color. 
Yesterday i tryed the car again after closing the sparks gap and it runs good now, guess it wasnt detonation, but its good to know how it is so i can detect it if it happens.
Thanks.
Ps. The gas has 97 octanes



chimmike said:


> the spark plugs would have white speckles on them too.
> 
> what octane gas are you using?


----------

